# New Sempre with 11sp Athena



## Danimal (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm turning 30 in 2 weeks, and decided that it was time for a new road bike to make me feel better about the whole thing.  I've been riding the same low-end Shimano 105 equipped aluminum bike through most of my 20s, and it wasn't a great bike when it was new.

I ordered a 57cm 2012 Sempre frameset in Celest (what else?). I had also decided long ago that I wanted to go with Campy on my next bike. I like the feel, and figured it'd be fun to learn how to service a new set of parts (and sadly buy a whole new set of tools for Campy 11 speed ).

Someone posted a link in the "Deals" forum to totalcycling.com where they had a full 11 speed Athena gruppo with carbon levers and carbon Ultra Torque crankset for around $750 US. I paired that with some Campy Scirocco wheels (may upgrade in the future...). I have OS-Fit campy cups on the way as well, as the Sempre is a BB30 frame. Other bits like seat, seat post, stem, bars, etc had to be more "budget" oriented for now, but can easily be upgraded in the future. Couldn't justify an extra $600+ to save 200g right now.










I've always wanted a Celeste Bianchi, and I'm extremely excited. I will use this thread to document progress and ask questions...

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

Dont skimp on the saddle or you'll never enjoy the bike to its fullest. Alu components are fine but make sure your seatpost has 2 bolt adjustment (not a series of grooves that limit your angles).

If you want great cheap components and stay Italian get Deda RS01 seatpost and Deda Zero1 Stem....stem should be $35 on ebay and weighs 115g and the seatpost is a respectable weight. Deda also makes RS01 bars with a compact drop for about $35 on ebay.


----------



## DrSpoke (Jun 11, 2010)

Can't wait to see it finished.

You are doing something similar to what I did a couple of years ago. I bought a used, though never ridden, Ducati (Bianchi) Factory 900XR that had been stripped of components from a pro bike shop in Orange County that they had advertised on Craigslist. It was a 2007 frame that I bought for $1k with headset. Next was a Record group including wheels I had traded for a few years earlier from a tax client of mine. It's a 10 speed group, not sure of the year, from the era of carbon levers,carbon seatpost (didn't use) and part carbon RD with the rest including brakes, crankset, FD and hubs silver. From there I bought FSA carbon seatpost, carbon/alloy stem and aluminum compact bars and then mounted an unused Flite I had laying around. Oh yeah, and a Craigslist bottom bracket. The best part though was buying a new pair of Campagnolo Eurus 2-Way wheels with Hutchison tubeless tires. The finished product turned out great and I couldn't be happier. It may not be the latest and greatest but it is a gear or two faster than my old Serotta Concours (titanium)/Daytona and much smoother - love the wheel and tire combo. Not counting the bartered components I'm probably into it about $2k. And the color matches my Supersport. I am thinking though of an all black 11 speed group, probably Chorus, that would look great with this frame and wheels.

Anyway, good luck on the build and post photos.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

And you managed to score Athena Ultra Shift levers too? Superb!
I agree with Lola about the sadddle and going Deda. Their RHM bar shape is in my experience just right with the Campagnolo controls. Use the cheap line to find your setup, and then up to the Zero100 line for example, starting with the seat post. It's a comfortable place to have carbon. Also Deda has a really nice unexpensive Celeste handlebar tape.

As for press fit cups make sure you use the correct Loctite product to make them sit without creaking. Google BB30 Campagnolo Loctite.
Another solution (what I would do) is to get one of these BB30 to BS thread converter sleeves (SRAM makes one. Others do too), press that one in and use english threaded cups. There's a weight penalty, but after all Ultra Torque was designed around a threaded bottom bracket.


----------



## Danimal (Jan 4, 2005)

Lolamunky said:


> If you want great cheap components and stay Italian get Deda RS01 seatpost and Deda Zero1 Stem....stem should be $35 on ebay and weighs 115g and the seatpost is a respectable weight. Deda also makes RS01 bars with a compact drop for about $35 on ebay.


Great advice regarding the saddle, thanks. We think alike: I had already ordered nearly the same Deda components that you mention, with some minor differences. The bars are RHM02, and the seatpost is an RS02 (not sure of the difference from the RS01?).



DrSpoke said:


> Can't wait to see it finished.
> 
> I am thinking though of an all black 11 speed group, probably Chorus, that would look great with this frame and wheels.
> 
> Anyway, good luck on the build and post photos.


Thanks for the comments. The components are all black/carbon, and I'm going with a white saddle, bar tape, and cable housings. Gotta follow the rules, you know...



kbwh said:


> And you managed to score Athena Ultra Shift levers too? Superb!
> I agree with Lola about the sadddle and going Deda. Their RHM bar shape is in my experience just right with the Campagnolo controls. Use the cheap line to find your setup, and then up to the Zero100 line for example, starting with the seat post. It's a comfortable place to have carbon. Also Deda has a really nice unexpensive Celeste handlebar tape.
> 
> As for press fit cups make sure you use the correct Loctite product to make them sit without creaking. Google BB30 Campagnolo Loctite.
> Another solution (what I would do) is to get one of these BB30 to BS thread converter sleeves (SRAM makes one. Others do too), press that one in and use english threaded cups. There's a weight penalty, but after all Ultra Torque was designed around a threaded bottom bracket.


No - unfortunately the levers are Athena 2012 Power Shift levers. I've not used them specifically before (only tried Ultra Shift in the past), but they've received good reviews.

I'm researching Loctite options at the moment, and intend to be careful with this part to ensure my best chances at a creak-free ride. If I have trouble with that solution, I think I'll attempt to remove the BB30 Campy adaptors, chase the threads and try something threaded like you suggest. Gotta love blind optimism, eh?

Frame is back ordered until the end of September...  This has me watching the 2013 Sempre Pro to see if pricing will change. I was sad to see the white paint accents getting dropped from the 2013 Sempre Pro. Is it sad that this may influence my purchase? What a fred!

Dan


----------

